# Dämpfer-/Buchseninfos Norco



## Indian Summer (13. April 2013)

Hallo

Haben euch alle Infos zu Dämpferlängen, Hub und Buchsenmassen, die Norco seit 2005 verbaut hat, in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst. Download auf unserer Page:

http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco/downloads/

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

